# The Microsoft Access database engine cannot open or write to the file ''. It is already opened exclusively by another user, or you need permission to



## TicaTorch1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi All,

I have several source xlsx. files saved on the drive (offline) and on the sharepoint.  I am able to refresh the powerpivot via "existing connections" except for 1 file (see error message below).  I have full control permission.  The file is not in use by anyone else.  I have re-loaded the source file in sharepoint, conforming the columns are correct, removed any blank rows etc.  I don't know how to get my powerpivot refreshed with this error. 

Error Message:
============================
The Microsoft Access database engine cannot open or write to the file ''. It is already opened exclusively by another user, or you need permission to view and write its data.
----------------------------
Failed to connect to the server. Reason: The Microsoft Access database engine cannot open or write to the file ''. It is already opened exclusively by another user, or you need permission to view and write its data.
============================
Call Stack:
============================
   at System.Data.OleDb.OleDbConnectionInternal..ctor(OleDbConnectionString constr, OleDbConnection connection)
   at System.Data.OleDb.OleDbConnectionFactory.CreateConnection(DbConnectionOptions options, DbConnectionPoolKey poolKey, Object poolGroupProviderInfo, DbConnectionPool pool, DbConnection owningObject)
   at System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionFactory.CreateConnection(DbConnectionOptions options, DbConnectionPoolKey poolKey, Object poolGroupProviderInfo, DbConnectionPool pool, DbConnection owningConnection, DbConnectionOptions userOptions)
   at System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionFactory.CreateNonPooledConnection(DbConnection owningConnection, DbConnectionPoolGroup poolGroup, DbConnectionOptions userOptions)
   at System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionFactory.TryGetConnection(DbConnection owningConnection, TaskCompletionSource`1 retry, DbConnectionOptions userOptions, DbConnectionInternal oldConnection, DbConnectionInternal& connection)
   at System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionInternal.TryOpenConnectionInternal(DbConnection outerConnection, DbConnectionFactory connectionFactory, TaskCompletionSource`1 retry, DbConnectionOptions userOptions)
   at System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionClosed.TryOpenConnection(DbConnection outerConnection, DbConnectionFactory connectionFactory, TaskCompletionSource`1 retry, DbConnectionOptions userOptions)
   at System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionInternal.OpenConnection(DbConnection outerConnection, DbConnectionFactory connectionFactory)
   at System.Data.OleDb.OleDbConnection.Open()
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.RelationalDataSourceConnection.InitializeConnectionObject(String connectionIdentifier)
----------------------------
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.RelationalDataSourceConnection.InitializeConnectionObject(String connectionIdentifier)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.RelationalDataSourceConnection.Open(String& connectionIdentifier)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.RelationalDataSourceConnection.Open()
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Common.DataSourceBasic.TestConnection()
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Common.DataSourceBasic.ClickTestConnection(Object progressControl)


----------



## Matt Allington (Aug 18, 2017)

Well there is definitely a lock, even if it is the result of a crash leaving it open. Have a read of this. Access Database Clear Lock Files


----------



## TicaTorch1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Thank you so much for the information.  I got it fixed!.


----------

